# What colour is your underwear?



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

I am intrigued.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

hot pink.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Navy blue


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Pink. I go commando.


----------



## Taney (Apr 4, 2013)

Invisible. Oh, wait! That's not a color! Not wearing any at the moment.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Gray with Black


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not wearing any ;D


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I liked your old avatar.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

It's mostly white with a lace.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

black


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Right now? Green.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Rainbow. I have that many.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't wear any unless I am with a girl. Lul.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

blk


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Grey and dark green


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Today it's light blue.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Im naked rite nao


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Underwear? What underwear


----------



## DiceMan (Mar 26, 2012)

None.

I don't like being contained.


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Didn't realize this forum was so popular with the armed forces. Superman blue for me.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Blue and aqua zebra striped


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Neon green with pink hearts.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I just got done with exercise classes, so I'm wearing black spandex shorts as my underwear.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

Blue


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Always black.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I have many colors but I avoid white due to the period stain problem.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

tartan


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I just checked, I'm wearing a pair with some kind of comic design on them. So black, white and turquoise. 

I don't like this pair, they don't really fit me right.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Black


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Pervert.

Jk. I just looked. Deep red (idk what weird arse name that'd be on the spectrum) with a picture of a doggy tangled up in christmas lights on the back. Yes, Christmas. I do what I want. 

I am aware you only asked the color but I felt inclined to share such a fascinating image emblazoned on my clothed-badonkadonk.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm wearing my birthday suit.


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I liked your old avatar.


Meh I felt like a change.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No Name said:


> Meh I felt like a change.


I like this one too.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Blue like the night sky.


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Blue like the night sky.


Do they twinkle?


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Grey


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No Name said:


> Do they twinkle?


Sometimes... On very special occassions...


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Black, and they're briefs (yes, the sexy ones).


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Blue seems to be quite common! I'm part of the blue mans group


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

pink and black


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I just looked. They're black with white little hearts and some stupid frill crap on the hem.

They were a _gift,_ okay.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Black


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Dark Blue.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I mostly wear black or beige underwear, but I'll wear any colour as long as it isn't white.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Black and gray boxer briefs


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

pink


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

White


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

light green at the moment


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

As black as my soul

(aka; pretty damn black)


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

white with a brown stripe in the back and a yellow pok-a-dot in the front. JK

They are black .


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Gray and black, like most of my clothes.


----------



## Lemonmonger (Mar 12, 2013)

Black, with Hello Kitty on the front.  Well, until I shower.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

green and white


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

I change them daily so a variety of colors depending on the day...


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Black.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't generally wear any but I have various pairs of leopard print and metallic/mesh manthongs for when the mood or occasion takes me


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Black with a grey waistband.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

black and white living in harmony


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Abercrombie


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Today is Navy Blue.


Stay tuned for future updates.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Right now? I have no idea.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

commando at the moment


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Stripes. Lots of stripes!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Pale blue with a cream bow and dots and lace. The second prettiest underwear I've ever seen after a pair of men's boxer briefs with a baby panda's face on the front.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Haha, hot pink.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Latex black...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

black, like my soul....


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't know


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

captain underpants style


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

I'm not wearing any :3 Just kidding xD Black.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

nude colored


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Gray with black trim


----------

